# Serrasalmus Elongatus Piranha Is For Sale!



## PredatorsBeforePreys (Sep 23, 2012)

Serrasalmus Elongatus Piranha is up for sale!

Super aggressive finger chaser!

$100.00 not a penny less

Can deliver if in GTA, will charge extra for gas

For more informations please text at (416)-912-5579 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

How big is that mofo?

What variant?


----------

